# ProCoder 3



## matz_ab (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

mal eine Frage zum Procoder.......bin gerade dabei ein Video fürs Web zu verkleinern ist ein Quicktime Video 572x430. Das Video würde ich jetzt gerne als Quicktime Video verkleinern d.h. nicht nur die MB sondern auch die Bildgrösse. Benutze dafür Quicktime Trailer medium! Die MB Anzahl verringert sich so auch vom 240 auf 10MB. Das Video hat dann aber leider rechts und links ränder wie passe ich denn das Video an sodass sich die Ränder vermeiden lassen. Muss ihc dafür eine andere Target Einstelluung nehmen als Quicktime medium oder was mache ich falsch....

vielen dank


----------



## matz_ab (12. Oktober 2007)

einfach quicktime 512 kbps als target  nehmen nicht "trailer" falls es jemanden interesiert......

matzab


----------

